# Parkinson's Disease?



## hurts (Aug 22, 2000)

Went to my Rheumi, and she wants me to go to Neurologist to rule out Parkinson's. Have always had back problems, but for mths have been having one muscle spasm after another. Lots of the time I walk bent forward and feet shuffle - especially when I'm real tired. If I walk any length at all I can barely pick up my legs to get back. I feel like there is a crossover between symptons of Fibro & this. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Hurts.dont no anything about that but boy do your symptoms sound alot like what i just went through. Ever been bitten by a tick? I just finished treatment for Lymes Disease. Of corse simptoms can mimic other things--just a thought.Debbie


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

good thought,debbielee.denny


----------



## hurts (Aug 22, 2000)

debbielee, do you mind sharing all your symptons. I would love for you to be real specific. Thanks for writing.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

ok Hurts ---here goes.The symptoms i had are this.muscle spasms in my back and neck--extreme--at times they felt like they were moving around.joint pain ( mimics fibro)disrupted sleepnumbness in my facedisorientation and lack of coordination. Lyme presents some nuero problems.fever--low grade--comes and goes.headachesAt times i just couldnt move.Fatique---weakness----shakiness.Some people have a rash--i did not.If you think it is possible that you have been bitten i would ask to be tested for this also.Hope this helps--let me know if i can help further.Debbie


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2000)

Hurts, go to the neurologist and find out. It may not be Parkinson's at all. Even if it is, there are things you can do to make life easier. My dad has had it for quite a few years, and still gets out and about.I don't know how old you are, but I have so much stiffness in the morning that it literally hurts to walk, and I'm in my fifties. (Talk about shuffling.) And I get muscle spasms too. Just get checked out (I did) and try not to worry. You'll be doing the right thing. Let us know how you are.


----------



## hurts (Aug 22, 2000)

debbielee, my computer has been down for a while so I couldn't answer. I live in the woods and have ticks on me for about 11 yrs. Boy, do they love me. I have never had the rash, though. I am going to get the vaccine and also ask the dr. to check that out though. Certainly have disorientation and lack of cooridnation, spasms, and joint pain, but none of the other symptoms. Thanks for answering. Will answer when I get back on the 16th.


----------



## hurts (Aug 22, 2000)

xoxox, my stiffness & shuffling seems to be come at times when I have walked much, especially if I am real tired. Can no longer shop, have to get electric wheelchair, which is wonderful. I appreciate your words of encouragement.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2000)

I have CFS and my left hand shakes a lot. Ive had that for about 5 years and I have wondered at times if I had Parkinsons. I have a pill that I take "Proponal" or something like that, and my hand doesn't do it. It happens when the adreline starts to go in my body..when I get excited.....


----------

